# commander or rzr???



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok well im about to be in the market for a new toy.. i cant make up my mind between a rzr or commander? i want to be comfortable when i ride with the woman or just with a friend. witch is a better all around machine? ive heard that the commanders are bad about overheating when mud riding. also another concern is.. will a sxs easly fit most places the 4wheelers will in the parks? i know more and more people are going to sxs but im not afraid to get another 4wheeler if it means wont be resticted to the trails. any input is great!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Commander all the way. I'd have one over my Rex if it werent for the extra price tag.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I ride with people with both and my vote goes to rzr....couple of people I know with commanders were not happy with them, and others have had problems with them.....although one guy has a 2012 one and it has been bulletproof thus far he rides it very very hard to but it is on factory tires also


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you considered the maverick?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

No surprise here, but I'm gonna say Can Am Commander all the way. I have no problems getting in any of the trails that I ride on my Outlander Max. Can't comment on the overheating problems as I've never heard that- but just remember if you clog up the radiator with mud, it doesn't matter what brand name it is-it's gonna overheat. Of course you could always move the radiator up if you are going that deep...

I've only rode in 1 RZR (800) and it was a nice ride, but I just dont think it's as comfortable as the Commander either. The seats are real nice!

My wife now refuses to ride with me in the Commander-scared the HECK out of her on the first time, so I don't have to worry about her wanting to ride with me anymore...LOL She says she'd rather drive my Outlander Max 800R than ride shotgun with me! LOL

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------



Bruteforce10 said:


> Have you considered the maverick?


That's what I'm talking about!! Go BIG!! lol

I just don't think the Maverick is for me... I came close to putting down payment on one, but decided to get the Commander instead. I looked at a Maverick over at Lufkin Powersports (Lufkin, TX). Definitely a nice looking ride, but the lack of bed space kills it for me. To each his own I guess...


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

im gona say rzr. just becouse it is the only sxs that i have ever owned and the first on ive ever riden on. the only other sxs that i would have chosen would have been the mavrick, but cause the wife rode her dads last year at nats without getting stuck and was sold on one.


----------



## Chriskie (Jan 30, 2013)

I would say rzr for trail riding I have a 09 rzr 800 and its only a few inches wider than my buddy's xp 850 I did a lot of test diving and resurch when I bought mine last year. The can am was bigger I with more room inside the rzr is a little cramped if you have 2 bigger people in it for me and my girl it's fine the can am won't fit on a lot of the atv trails around me (western NY) my rzr goes with little issue


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll measure my Commander with the OL2's on it tomorrow. I ican't see it being much at all wider than a quad, pretty sure it's not much wider than my Outty with the Silverbacks...


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

as for width, my rzr s with 30 inch black mambas is 66 inches to outside lugs.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Go with a rzr the commander has no ground clearance and really wide, I know a couple guys who lifted there commanders and kept blowing up front diffs, all switched to rzr 800s and haven't looked back


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

i dont know if i want to spend that darn much for a maverick.. i went to pro powersports here in conroe and they pretty much had me sold on the rzr.. but it just isnt as comfortable as the commander by a long shot.. i was sold because you can just tighten up the fox shocks and be about to fit 30s... the price between the two was not that much of a difference either.. i really want a commander but i really dont want any problems.. the machanik there told me that the average operating temp for the commander was about 212 and it throws a overheating code at about 230 or so..thats perdy darn hot... but im not opposed to mounting the radiator on the hood either... orr just getting an oversized radiator


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I've got 29.5 OL2's on my Commander with no lift at all. Even dealer told me they are putting 30" Backs on them with very little trimming. I honestly think they would fit with no lift, like my OL2's do; just crank the springs/skocks up. Mine is the XT model; others with the X or LTD (both air suspensions) may not even need the trimming. 

I posted this in another thread, but thought since it's such a good deal I should repost here for ya:

2011 Can Am Commander XT 1000


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I prefer the Commander over the RZR. I've spent hundreds of miles in a rzr and only an hour or so in commander, but the can-am is more comfortable for bigger guys. I feel very cramped in a rzr, but it is fun to drive. I can't really speak for the Commander, (other than hearing complaints about how hot they get in the cab and the occasional blown belt) but the RZRs I ride with have been repaired many times. Don't let dependability be the deciding factor between the two. Go with your gut.


----------

